# Free emt b training in the central Virginia area?



## EMTKDM (Sep 21, 2011)

How you ladies and fellas doing? I was wondering if there was anybody from the Richmond, Virginia, area that has received emt basic training without having to go to a community college. I'm not opposed to going the comm college route, but I owe loans and I'm just not sure on my grant and new loan qualifications, and I don't make enough money to pay for it out of pocket. Any advice?


----------



## usafmedic45 (Sep 21, 2011)

Talk to the local volunteer services.  Some of them will sponsor people in exchange for a promise to give a certain length of service.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Sep 21, 2011)

Tough to get training to get into a flooded market for free.

Seconding USAF's post, thats probably the only way.


----------



## abckidsmom (Sep 21, 2011)

Yep, but lots of places you can get in the class for the cost of the book without joining the rescue squads.

Careful though, because it really is true that you get what you pay for.  The classes tend to be way better if they are through a community college.


----------



## Chief Complaint (Sep 21, 2011)

Your only chance of getting into a class that's 100% free is to join a volunteer department first.  They will put you through EMT class as well as some other important courses as well.


----------



## EMTKDM (Sep 22, 2011)

Thanks for the info. What books should I get in order to start studying here at home? I want to have alot of what's in the book inbedded in my mind before I even start a course, whether its volunteer training or community college.


----------



## Medicus (Sep 22, 2011)

usafmedic45 said:


> Talk to the local volunteer services.  Some of them will sponsor people in exchange for a promise to give a certain length of service.



USAF, don't you have a friend located in that area who might be able to help out? 

-Medicus


----------



## EMTKDM (Sep 26, 2011)

Medicus said:


> USAF, don't you have a friend located in that area who might be able to help out?
> 
> -Medicus



lol, I just read you pm, but I don't have enough posts to send you my response back. In regards to what you said in the pm, I'm interested in becoming a paramedic, and maybe a firefighter, but as of right now I'm interested in going on calls and pre-hospital care. I live in Chesterfield, Virginia off of Iron Bridge Rd. Thanks for responding man, any way you can help is appreciated. Let me know what you can do.


----------



## EMTKDM (Sep 28, 2011)

bump


----------



## EMTKDM (Sep 28, 2011)

bump 2


----------



## Chief Complaint (Sep 28, 2011)

Chief Complaint said:


> Your only chance of getting into a class that's 100% free is to join a volunteer department first.  They will put you through EMT class as well as some other important courses as well.



Quoting myself for truth.


----------



## EMTKDM (Sep 28, 2011)

Chief Complaint said:


> Quoting myself for truth.



I only bumped the thread twice, because I didn't have enough posts to send a pm back to a poster.


----------



## Chief Complaint (Sep 28, 2011)

No issue with the bumps at all.  I was just repeating my post because its a hastle free way to get all of your training for free.


----------

